# Workers comp insurance



## Andrewsmfg (Dec 13, 2012)

What do most if you do regarding workers comp? There seem to be a ton of different options for how to classify your company. If I build a handrail, do I need carpentry classification? If I tarp a roof do I need roofing coverage? I found a classification 9015 or general maint. Which seems the best fit? Jut curious what you are all doing. From who I can tell, saying ll your crews are 1099 guys just is not gal and I don't want to get bit. Anyone driving my company truck or using my camera isn't a independent contractor.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

It seems not to matter what you classify things now a days. A friend met 11 out of 12 requirements to be a subcontractor BUT because he did not meet ALL he isnt a sub. Thats right 11 of 12 items 1 NOT makes him a SUB ??!! Really come on state enforcers thats just plain WRONG .


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

We use multiple classifications. 9014 for Building General Maintenance, **** for clerical and another **** for janitorial. Can't remember those ISO Classification numbers off hand. 

We also make sure to include any subs on our policy as an extra precaution.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We use a PEO....
They handle everything....testing employees, WC, all the UEID stuff etc...


----------

